# Sunny Automatic



## NishantBahad (Oct 19, 2007)

Dear All,

I am new to this forum and hope to get good response from all you !
Hand break LED is always on this must indicate something whichn I don't know.
My Sunny Automatic 1.6 S Lx (1995 Make). I would appreciate if anyone of you could answer. 
Please let me know if my Qs is unclear. Any pointer to Sunny Automatic car manual will be appreciated.
Regards
Nish


----------

